

Let me refresh that for you. - justindocanto
http://www.letmerefreshthatforyou.com/

======
bpatrianakos
Wow, please don't be discouraged by all the negativity. Sure there are plugins
and scripts to do this but I, like you, don't like installing many plugins and
I'd use this so rarely that I'd forget where the script was by the time I
needed it. So having this bookmarked for those odd occasions when I'd use it
is the perfect solution.

Furthermore I'd say the current comments exemplify why many like myself no
longer share or comment much on HN these days. Say what you will but the
quality of discussions is devolving into a big who-can-act-more-jaded-and-
know-it-all-ish contest. I'd be willing to bet there are just tons of people
who'd want something like this. It's not about "oh there are better solutions"
or "more elegant" solutions. It comes down to personal preference and tastes.
For every person who's too cool for a browser based solutions there are ten
more who'd rather have this than a plugin but don't say anything and just use
it.

~~~
hayksaakian
A bookmarklet containing JS would be exactly what you described.

I like the idea of the OP, but using an iframe is inherently set up for
failure.

Reasonable questions a 'non techie' might have: why can't I use this with site
X? 'Well, site X blocks I frames.' What's an iframe? Also why can't I use this
with site X?

~~~
justindocanto
This is true. A bookmarklet would be nice. But, I am not pinterest (who
distributes a bookmarklet) or david walsh or anybody that gets tons of traffic
so a bookmarklet that I distributed myself would just get lost in the mix...
and that wouldn't help anybody.

I also wanted something that had some UI and a little control (ie. the ability
to change the timing).

It's not perfect. I know. And you're right... People who know nothing about
code, also know nothing about iframes, so there's that.

I'll have to come up with a solution for the iframe issue down the line. Maybe
I'll distribute a bookmarklet on this site? =)

~~~
hayksaakian
> bookmarklet. If you could detect sites that block your I frame, offering the
> bookmarklet as an alternative is probably the best way to do it.

That's the best 'business case' for changing your approach.

~~~
justindocanto
I agree. I'm not really trying to launch a product or make a business out of
it, but this would be useful.

I'm thinking my plan of attack would be to check if the sites who blocked the
iframes were sending back specific headers that i could detect, then if those
headers were detected, i could do a little javascript trickery to show
something like "this website does not allow... blah blah blah" and then
provide a download link to refresh that website via a bookmarklet.

With that said, I'm not trying to piss anybody off or cause any sys admin
nightmares by having tons of people refresh their websites... Idk, I'll
revisit the idea when I get there.

Thanks for the suggestion!

------
robbles
Cool project! I also use a browser extension for this currently, but the
obvious advantage to this is you can use it on any browser immediately as long
as you remember the domain name.

One suggestion - it would be a bit more useful if you hid the top bar while
it's in "refreshing mode", and made the iframe take up the whole page. You
could put a little icon in one of the top corners to reveal it again. I've
used tools like this in the past to show analytics and news dashboards, and
you typically want to keep as much screen real estate as possible.

~~~
justindocanto
I was thinking about that (hiding the toolbar). That's a great idea of making
a little icon that lets you return to it. It would also solve the problem I'm
having with the extra padding issues on some browsers. I might make that
happen on a later date.

And yes, i agree.. it's hard to remember the domain name. If I think of
something short and sweet and see that it's available... I'll change it to
that. I spent no more than 10 seconds on thinking of a domain name. I figured
most people would just boomark it, if they found it useful, since it's not an
every day tool... but i get your point. It's always better if you can easily
remember the domain name.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
robbles
I actually don't think the domain name is that bad. I was more alluding to my
own poor memory for the names of useful apps like this.

It is pretty long for a domain name, but I think I'd remember it thanks to the
similarity to <http://lmgtfy.com/>, commonly used by sarcastic people
throughout the web. That was deliberate, right?

~~~
justindocanto
I would be lying if i said i didn't have LMGTFY in mind when I choose that
domain name.

------
wikwocket
This feature is built-in to Opera, in case anyone needs to use it regularly.

Right-click any page, and select "Reload Every..." and choose an interval.
Very handy.

------
tzury
I use this, when needed

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/auto-
reload/ofojbj...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/auto-
reload/ofojbjgaaddibdfpmmjeonahgbacejid)

------
pedalpete
I don't have an issue with this specifically (like apparently a few others
do), but I'm wondering if you could walk me through a use-case.

You mention tickets for Coachella. Ok, so I want to go, but I'm waiting for
the tickets to go on sale.

If I understand what you've built, I have to sit here watching the page
refresh, which means I could just as easily press refresh. What I want to know
is has the page changed! Is the action I wanted to take now available. How
does your site really resolve that problem?

~~~
justindocanto
One thing your reply reminded me of is I wanted to add a "Open in new window"
button once you saw your desired result.

So, possible use case is actually something somebody is using it right now
for.

My Bloody Valentine (MBV), a band who hasnt released an album in 21 years, is
releasing their album tonight. They have a tab open with the website for MBV
refreshing every 30 seconds or so.... and check back on that tab on occasion
to see if it's live yet! Then once it's live... They'll know they can check it
out.

They could also, if they had enough monitor space, like i do, could just have
it sitting in the corner of their desktop refreshing away until they see the
page change to what they want. That removes all the clicking of refresh, which
is why i called it "Let me refresh that for you".

Yes, a script code do the solutions. Yes, you could sit their and click
refresh over and over. But that's the point of technology, isn't it? To do
things for us better than we could ourselves?

~~~
justindocanto
Another use case would be my website went down because it hit the front page
of hacker news, and i need to see if it's come back up yet. (this didnt
happen, im just giving a more coder oriented example since this is HN).

------
solox3
An unbelievable number of scripts implementing a browser built-in/extension,
leading to this (Opera):

    
    
      Error
      https://play.google.com/store
      
      The website does not permit its content to be displayed in a frame. It must be displayed in a separate window.
    
    

There are definitely better solutions.

~~~
artursapek
How does one set their website to be iframe unfriendly? Intriguing.

~~~
abrkn

        if (window.top !== window) {
            window.top.location = window.location
        }
    

It's useful if your website is being iframed to display ads or exploited with
cross window communication security holes (old school)

<http://i.imgur.com/ePFbiIT.png>

~~~
justindocanto
Would it be wrong of me to implement on the site to prevent that from
happening? haha

------
freerobby
It would be cool if you updated the page title to reflect that of the page in
the iframe. That way if the page title changes I can see it immediately in the
browser tab.

~~~
justindocanto
Hmmmmmmmm. I like where you're going with this. Thanks!

------
Strshps1MoreTim
Does this work with https sites? I'd like to stop online banking sites from
logging me out every few minutes.

~~~
justindocanto
I feel like a bad developer for not knowing this answer.

Part of me wants to say yes because it's iframe traffic and independent of my
website.

Part of me wants to say no because i dont have a cert for this domain and it
might somehow try to communicate via http because of that? or at least cause
some flags in your browser?

Either way I'm not sure I personally would trust a random guy (even though I'm
pretty trustworthy) having my bank session hanging out in an iframe on his
insecure personal project website.

------
homakov
looks like a startup

~~~
justindocanto
that's probably because of the bootstrap template.

~~~
abcd_f
I'm sure it was a sarcastic remark.

------
mrsoap23
shitty ddos tool? that's the only use I see in this.

~~~
justindocanto
That would be a very slow and very inaffective DDOS.

~~~
Strshps1MoreTim
Right, on to registering letmeddosthatforyou.com :D

------
lucb1e
What's this for? If I ever need auto-refresh I'll just install an addon or
extension. I already can't remember the URL for this. Or if I don't have an
addon installed, I could just write a Javascript one-liner in the javascript
console.

~~~
justindocanto
Like I mentioned on the other comment, i agree that there are better
solutions... but sometimes you just need a quick solution to use in the
browser.

I, myself, hate plugins & having to copy/paste script or code. I just want to
click a bookmark, do what I need to do, and get out. That's why I made this.

~~~
bpatrianakos
You know what'd be cool? If you made this into a plugin too! But then maybe
you'd get a lot of "this already exists except better" comments. So maybe if
you did that you could just let me know and everyone who's too cool can keep
their useless negativity to needlessly criticize someone else.

